# Advice for my son



## snake (Mar 10, 2014)

Guys please help,

I’m reaching out here to anyone who has had Gynecomastia as a young teen. Two days ago, one of my young men, 12 years old, asked me “Daddy why’s my boob sore”? He said that he noticed it a week ago and it’s only on one side. I checked it out and he does have a small soft mass under his nipple. Fortunately, knowing what I know from sites like UGBB, I immediately understood what it was. I never had it or knew anyone who did as a young man so I am looking for any personal experiences from anyone who has dealt with this themselves or as a Father.

Of course, my wife and I will be taking him to his pediatrician this week for a full examination. I started my online research within minutes after I checked him out. I hate Doctors and their “Wait and seek” attitudes, so if he doesn’t offer to do blood work, I will push for it or go to another Doctor. I have read that 80 percent of the cases respond well to Tamoxifen assuming this is an estrogen issue. I have also read that 90 percent of the cases go away within 6-18 months. The problem is, if you are not pro-active with this, it can become permanent. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2014)

Pubertal gyno is very common, probably more so with today's food supply so heavily tainted with hormones.

See the doc. It won't be a wait and see. He may not want to put him on a drug but you should certainly bring up your own research with him. Print off any medical journal articles you think apply and bring them for him to consider.

The way to frame this with the doctor is that you would maybe rather him take a medication to stop it rather than let it happen and require surgery later that many insurance plans won't cover because it's cosmetic.


----------



## snake (Mar 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance,
Good point on the insurance.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2014)

being that he is only 12 it may get better or worse in the next coming years.  When hes about 16/17 is what you really need to watch it and see if its not going to get better on its own.

that would be the time you n your wife would step in.  some teen's will be on a hormone roller coaster and others wont......lots of things will play into that.  at 12 his testosterone is just starting to build.....kinda early to step in and address any gyno.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> being that he is only 12 it may get better or worse in the next coming years.  When hes about 16/17 is what you really need to watch it and see if its not going to get better on its own.
> 
> that would be the time you n your wife would step in.  some teen's will be on a hormone roller coaster and others wont......lots of things will play into that.  at 12 his testosterone is just starting to build.....kinda early to step in and address any gyno.



Good point about it being early. YOu may not want to try and exert influence on nature at this point.


----------



## shenky (Mar 10, 2014)

I have pubescent gyno. Before I started lifting, it was an aesthetic nightmare and a source of many embarrassing moments. Boys will be boys and, even if they're a friend, lightheartedly tease about man boobs and so forth. Mine was permanent. His may be as well, but you may want to wait until he's physically matured before you step in. Don't get me wrong, I very much would have liked (and would still like) surgery, but if it goes away on its own, OR if it doesn't bother him (some cases are worse than others) there's no need to put him under the knife.

Mine isn't so terrible. I mean, I hate it, but I deal.

I was just reading an article about estrogens leaking through BPA and BPA-free products and how, given recent research, both of these products should be banned. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. BPA-free plastics are made in many, many toys, cups, bottles and so on.


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 10, 2014)

your doing everything right in my eye snake. catching it early and getting into the doctors is all you can do.  ? for you is your son carrying extra weight in his chest area baby fat still  (prepubertal) ive seen this on my son when he was younger and my nephew it look like gyno but went away with age. just a question.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2014)

More than half the cases of pubertal gyno subside on their own once hormonal balance is achieved...he's beginning puberty so they're all out of whack. If it gets bad I'd see the doctor. If not let nature take it's course and see if it won't go away on it's own.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 10, 2014)

shenky said:


> I have pubescent gyno. Before I started lifting, it was an aesthetic nightmare and a source of many embarrassing moments. Boys will be boys and, even if they're a friend, lightheartedly tease about man boobs and so forth. Mine was permanent. His may be as well, but you may want to wait until he's physically matured before you step in. Don't get me wrong, I very much would have liked (and would still like) surgery, but if it goes away on its own, OR if it doesn't bother him (some cases are worse than others) there's no need to put him under the knife.
> 
> Mine isn't so terrible. I mean, I hate it, but I deal.
> 
> I was just reading an article about estrogens leaking through BPA and BPA-free products and how, given recent research, both of these products should be banned. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. BPA-free plastics are made in many, many toys, cups, bottles and so on.


Shenky, does the kids diet play in how the gyno develops or how it doesn't. I'm ignorant in regards to the topic here. I'm curious because thinking back to my younger days I remember a couple of kids over the years that I think had gyno and they were on the heavy side.
My youngest son is 18 now and his brother is 23 now. I gotta stay on the lookout for sides like gyno now that he's one of us. Man the grow up fast. They were both 12 just a short time ago.(seems like a few months ago.)


----------



## snake (Mar 10, 2014)

shenky said:


> I was just reading an article about estrogens leaking through BPA and BPA-free products and how, given recent research, both of these products should be banned. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. BPA-free plastics are made in many, many toys, cups, bottles and so on.



I will look into it. I'm wondering now if all those Gatorade bottles we give our young athletes after practice is doing more harm than good. It will be asked at the Dr. office. Thanks!


----------



## snake (Mar 10, 2014)

Hardpr said:


> your doing everything right in my eye snake. catching it early and getting into the doctors is all you can do.  ? for you is your son carrying extra weight in his chest area baby fat still  (prepubertal) ive seen this on my son when he was younger and my nephew it look like gyno but went away with age. just a question.



His weight yo-yo slightly. You know how they are at that age; put on some mass and then grow into it. I wouldn't say he's got a belly. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 10, 2014)

i read a study a few months back that as many as 70 % of young males experience Gyno. Foods like milk contribute a large % of your dietary intake of estrogen. Conventional grown meats can also contribute to gyno because of the hormones they are fed. I know foods high in fiber can help your body excrete excess estrogen. The foods we eat today are a big contributor to gyno in young males. i would talk to your doctor and get a referral for a nutritionist.  Switching to organic and grass fed meats would be a good idea.


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

My testosterone level was extremely high as a youngster, and yes, that meant estrogen. I had gyno starting in middle school, all through high school, and even had to endure it at PCRDPI (Marine Boot Camp) at 18. After that nightmare, I saved my $, and had gyno surgery in my early 20's. BEST thing I can say is, have your Family Practitioner refer your Son to an Endocrinologist. I know medicine has changed 1,000% since when I had it, and a simple medicine may work well for him. If not, gyno surgery is the alternative, and it's really not that bad. He should be glad you're doing what you're doing. You'll save him from getting picked on, then having to beat holy hell out of some school-yard shit head. Lol! My Parents said, "it's part of growing up." Not their fault. Those were different times...
Best wishes to you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2014)

meat said:


> My testosterone level was extremely high as a youngster, and yes, that meant estrogen. I had gyno starting in middle school, all through high school, and even had to endure it at PCRDPI (Marine Boot Camp) at 18. After that nightmare, I saved my $, and had gyno surgery in my early 20's. BEST thing I can say is, have your Family Practitioner refer your Son to an Endocrinologist. I know medicine has changed 1,000% since when I had it, and a simple medicine may work well for him. If not, gyno surgery is the alternative, and it's really not that bad. He should be glad you're doing what you're doing. You'll save him from getting picked on, then having to beat holy hell out of some school-yard shit head. Lol! My Parents said, "it's part of growing up." Not their fault. Those were different times...
> Best wishes to you.



I doubt gyno surgery is an option for a 12yr old though.


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I doubt gyno surgery is an option for a 12yr old though.



Why not? If a medicine doesn't work, I can imagine Dad's insurance will cover the removal of a mass. Yes, that's right. The docs today aren't stupid. The plastic surgeon can and WILL justify removing both masses in order to send them (which he will) for a cancer screen. NO, the insurance will not pay for what they call "cosmetic." This is MUCH different in the doc won't be billing it as cosmetic. Don't worry snake. This is something docs sadly have to do in today's times. And yes, mine was considered "cosmetic," but the plastic surgeon did send the tissue for screening mainly to cover his tail.


----------



## Azog (Mar 10, 2014)

I would give it a few years, and if it worsens I would consider medication. Raloxifene is what you'd want.

I went through this shit, it was whack. The doc's played the wait and see game. I ended up getting it surgically excised when I was 23. Like I said, give it some time but don't be afraid to take action if the situation worsens or doesn't improve.


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

Azog said:


> I would give it a few years, and if it worsens I would consider medication. Raloxifene is what you'd want.
> 
> I went through this shit, it was whack. The doc's played the wait and see game. I ended up getting it surgically excised when I was 23. Like I said, give it some time but don't be afraid to take action if the situation worsens or doesn't improve.



Agreed. Like doc said, surgery is probably out of the question at age 12. However, doctors have evolved quite a bit, and may consider it, but I'd personally rather wait until he's older. Printing off information about Raloxifene, and taking it to the first family doctor's appointment, would be a good idea imo, as he/she may have never even heard of it considering what little training docs get in male hormones in med school. A good medicine, and nutritional change could be all that's needed. The LAST resort is going under the knife.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 10, 2014)

I do not know much about the gyno symptoms in young boys but I will say I have read on the things such as Seeker was stating.  We leave right now in a processed food world, meat and milks with added hormones and plastics that leech into our food. This all wreaks havoc on our systems since toxins are endocrine disruptors and estrogen mimickers...  I have taken steps to eliminate such disruptors in my household so that they would not effect my children as well as my wife and I.  I had a good article I read below on eliminating plastics....I know it may be extreme and I know it might not relate to you son condition now but something to consider when gathering all the facts, you know? Besides in our grandparents era, we have had minimal issues of this subject.

3 Things You Can Do Right Now To Limit Your Exposure to Hormone Mimicking Toxins

1. Get rid of your vinyl shower curtain, air fresheners, and non-stick pans.

Chemicals called phthalates, which make plastic things soft and rubbery (like rubber ducks), mimic human hormones. They’re found in shower curtains, air fresheners, and body care products. PFCs (perfluorinated chemicals) found in non-stick cookware are linked to cancer.

I have a basic fabric shower curtain, and recently switched to stainless steel cookware.

2. Switch to natural skin and hair products.

The authors of the book found their levels of phthalates increased by as much as 22 times after they used common, brand name personal care products.  Since most countries don’t have to list “phthalates” on their list of ingredients, most opt for the name “fragrance.” (Look at the ingredients on the back of your shampoo or shaving cream. If “fragrance” is listed, it probably contains phthalates.)

Products I use instead:

Herban Cowboy deodorant (I actually like this, even though it’s not an antiperspirant)
Everyman Jack face wash and shaving cream
Method body wash
Griffin Remedy shampoo and conditioner

3. Stop microwaving stuff in plastic.

From the Slow Death by Rubber Duck website:

Polycarbonate plastic containers use bisphenol A (BPA) which mimics estrogen, and has been linked to a host of health problems from breast cancer to diabetes. The authors’ levels of BPA increased 7.5 times after eating canned foods out of a microwavable, polycarbonate plastic container. Don’t use any polycarbonate plastic containers, including baby bottles, re-usable sports bottles, or microwaveable containers. BPA also lines canned food, so choose fresh or frozen food when you can. And never microwave your food in plastic....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2014)

meat said:


> Why not? If a medicine doesn't work, I can imagine Dad's insurance will cover the removal of a mass. Yes, that's right. The docs today aren't stupid. The plastic surgeon can and WILL justify removing both masses in order to send them (which he will) for a cancer screen. NO, the insurance will not pay for what they call "cosmetic." This is MUCH different in the doc won't be billing it as cosmetic. Don't worry snake. This is something docs sadly have to do in today's times. And yes, mine was considered "cosmetic," but the plastic surgeon did send the tissue for screening mainly to cover his tail.



Bc you have to take into account many young boys get pubertal gyno but I've seen figures as high as ~75% of cases get corrected on their own. You also have to consider the efficacy of SERM treatment at reversing gyno, even pubertal years down the road and he invasiveness of surgery on a 12yo boy for a procedure that is as you pointed out 'cosmetic'. I'd be very surprised if any doctor puts him under the knife at this age. SERM treatment maybe but again, most cases correct themselves.


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Bc you have to take into account many young boys get pubertal gyno but I've seen figures as high as ~75% of cases get corrected on their own. You also have to consider the efficacy of SERM treatment at reversing gyno, even pubertal years down the road and he invasiveness of surgery on a 12yo boy for a procedure that is as you pointed out 'cosmetic'. I'd be very surprised if any doctor puts him under the knife at this age. SERM treatment maybe but again, most cases correct themselves.



Yes, I'd say the chances of him going under the knife are slim. And thank God for the modern marvels going on in medicine today. When I had gyno, it was always, "he'll grow out of it."


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> I do not know much about the gyno symptoms in young boys but I will say I have read on the things such as Seeker was stating.  We leave right now in a processed food world, meat and milks with added hormones and plastics that leech into our food. This all wreaks havoc on our systems since toxins are endocrine disruptors and estrogen mimickers...  I have taken steps to eliminate such disruptors in my household so that they would not effect my children as well as my wife and I.  I had a good article I read below on eliminating plastics....I know it may be extreme and I know it might not relate to you son condition now but something to consider when gathering all the facts, you know? Besides in our grandparents era, we have had minimal issues of this subject.
> 
> 3 Things You Can Do Right Now To Limit Your Exposure to Hormone Mimicking Toxins
> 
> ...



Stunning! looks like I'm going to search, and do some shopping this week. Thank for the post. I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 10, 2014)

Most doctors wont put him on SERMs either.  Nobdody will want to mess around with the natural hormone levels of a growing young man.  The best thing you can do is keep him lean.  Aromatization occurs in fatty tissue.  Reducing fatty tissue will help--a lot.  

I am telling you right now....we all play god with our bodies because they are ours.  We know a lot from broscience and what we can google or experience.  But i am telling you, the chemical cascade going on in your son right now is unkowable by us.  Testosterone and Estrogen are hormones that help determine linear growth in the long bones.  They decide how tall or short you will be.  Gyno can be removed.  Being as short as a 12yr old requires a surgery that is beyond horrible.  Let nature take its course and keep him healthy and lean.


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

joliver said:


> Most doctors wont put him on SERMs either.  Nobdody will want to mess around with the natural hormone levels of a growing young man.  The best thing you can do is keep him lean.  Aromatization occurs in fatty tissue.  Reducing fatty tissue will help--a lot.
> 
> I am telling you right now....we all play god with our bodies because they are ours.  We know a lot from broscience and what we can google or experience.  But i am telling you, the chemical cascade going on in your son right now is unkowable by us.  Testosterone and Estrogen are hormones that help determine linear growth in the long bones.  They decide how tall or short you will be.  Gyno can be removed.  Being as short as a 12yr old requires a surgery that is beyond horrible.  Let nature take its course and keep him healthy and lean.



Agreed. And after thinking about it for a while, I'd say it would be rather difficult to find a doc liberal enough to put him on a med at age 12 for this condition. Clean nutrition, and exercise is about all I can come up with considering his age.


----------



## snake (Mar 10, 2014)

God you are great!

Joliver,

You are right about all the changes going on in his young body. So your advice is well heeded.


Doc,

My research is in-line with what you are saying. I doubt surgery will be an option until later but if I can avoid it all together, all the better. Drugs do have there side effects long after they are gone from the body.

AlphaD,

Thank you for reinforcing what I already believe. We do get our milk from the store but most of the meat he consumes is what I raise; pigs, chickens, turkey and the few deer I get during hunting. He has started to wear deodorant but I avoid the antiperspirants.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2014)

wait n watch it.  if this is still an issue in 5yrs than we have something to talk about......til than....well, again.  Just wait and watch it.


----------



## snake (Mar 11, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> wait n watch it.  if this is still an issue in 5yrs than we have something to talk about......til than....well, again.  Just wait and watch it.



I am just concerned that I will fall into the "Should have done something sooner" group. From what I understand with AAS gyno, getting it early is the way to handle it. How many time do we preach having everything on hand just in case.... I wonder if I am trying to apply what little I know about AAS use to something that it just doesn't apply too.


----------



## ceo (Mar 11, 2014)

snake said:


> I am just concerned that I will fall into the "Should have done something sooner" group. From what I understand with AAS gyno, getting it early is the way to handle it. How many time do we preach having everything on hand just in case.... I wonder if I am trying to apply what little I know about AAS use to something that it just doesn't apply too.



brother, there's been a lot of good advice here.  I'll say that I had my _first_ gyno surgery (lumpectomy) at age 19...almost 20. It had gotten very big and very painful. Insurance covered it. To get insurance to cover it's gotta be very painful and interfering with ordinary way of life - ie. can't lean against anything, brush up against anything, lay on stomach, etc. without pain.  

I had my second surgery on the SAME side done in 1997.  In 2001, when it came back AGAIN...I begged a doc (curmudgeonly old ****er) for tamoxifen. I printed off a couple studies and brought them in to him. He didn't care about the studies and said he would not prescribe it.  I went to Mexico and brought back a few bottles of tamoxifen and got instant relief and before long, with continued treatment, the lump began to disappear.  Took about 4 months to get it to the size of a pea and it's never gotten any smaller.  Now I just manage it as needed.

So...doubt like hell at 12 a doc will recommend surgery. Probably doubtful a doc would recommend medical (drug) treatment...but I could be wrong.  With the research available to you, I'd bet on tamoxifen as the best possibility. Probably a 10mg/day dose. 

BUT...I would first consider, in addition to what AlphaD was saying about the BPA's and hormones, and someone else about watching his weight (fat), is look into supplementing with indole-3-carbinol and/or Diindolymethane (DIM). Or have him start eating 1-3 pounds of broccoli every day (broccoli is a source of I3C).  I3C converts to DIM, and I've read that you need a lot of I3C supp to get a decent conversion.  So why not go with straight DIM? I've read that DIM can be destroyed easily in the body before it's converted and you'd need a lot of it as well.  I Think DIM is more expensive too.  But, I3C/DIM, as you may know, help the liver break down and dispose of estrogens better/easier. So you'll be helping his body naturally get rid of excess estrogen.

So perhaps right now you can start giving him very big portions of broccoli with each meal (raw or lightly steamed - still crisp).  And read up on I3C and DIM, then look for a supp that has what you need.  If you can't find one you like, make one at customcapsule.  

Definitely take him to a doc though and get blood work done to test his levels.  Not sure what to expect though, because as others have said, he is just starting to have his hormones go all crazy...so there may not really be a "baseline" to expect. 

I feel for your boy. I first talked to my doc about my gyno around age 16 I think.  He told me it would likely go away, but if it didn't it wouldn't likely cause me any issues. He said he still had a lump about the size of a nickel under one of his nipples that never hurt him.  Good luck bro.


----------



## snake (Mar 11, 2014)

ceo,

Thank you for your thought. 

MustangDX  (a member here) recommended NAC for me for liver help, I guess I3C/ DIM is something different; I will research it. As you know, kids can be brutal and that son is a bit on the timid side. Although his brother who is one year younger is a freakin' brute! My wife and I are raising 4 young men, 19,12,12,11 (ya, twins) and if there is one thing I pound into their heads it, "We protect our own". No one gets in trouble for standing up for their blood.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 11, 2014)

I had lumps under my nipple when I was younger. everyone told me it was common and eventually it just wasn't there anymore. idk if that's the same thing though


----------



## snake (Mar 13, 2014)

UPDATE:

We went to see the Doctor today and he checked out my son. I didn't say a word until he was done. I asked him what it was and he replied, "It's nothing and will go away on it's own in awhile" I freakin' knew it! There I am trying to stay clinical and level headed about this so I started to fire the questions;

Is this a form of Gynecomastia?
Yes
Is this typical in adolescent boys?
Yes
Should we consider an Endocrinologist?
Not at this time
Is this solely related to an imbalance with his estrogen?
Yes
Is there anything we can do?
Just see what happens 
Can we revisit this in 6 months?
Sure
Do you see this often?
Yes in boys his age. They all go away on their own. I've never seen one case that it did not.

So my Brothers, I guess my pro-active stance has been tempered with the wait and see Doctors advice. Six months it will be and then if it is not gone, I'll be back. At that point, he's going to feel like he's taking his boards all over again. I hate Doctors!

Thank you to everyone who posted and fed me all the good information and experiences they had to offer. You guys are great; God bless you all!


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 13, 2014)

snake said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> We went to see the Doctor today and he checked out my son. I didn't say a word until he was done. I asked him what it was and he replied, "It's nothing and will go away on it's own in awhile" I freakin' knew it! There I am trying to stay clinical and level headed about this so I started to fire the questions;
> 
> ...



Thanks for follow up brother.........be proactive and consider my previous post.  Change your boys diet up to.  Yes the doc says hes been seeing this but there is a root cause to why this is happening in our kids at rapid rate.  Same a 12 year old girl walking around with fully developed boobs, ya know?


----------



## snake (Mar 14, 2014)

AlphaD,
Yup, getting on top of that too!


----------



## event462 (Mar 14, 2014)

shenky said:


> I have pubescent gyno. Before I started lifting, it was an aesthetic nightmare and a source of many embarrassing moments. Boys will be boys and, even if they're a friend, lightheartedly tease about man boobs and so forth. Mine was permanent. His may be as well, but you may want to wait until he's physically matured before you step in. Don't get me wrong, I very much would have liked (and would still like) surgery, but if it goes away on its own, OR if it doesn't bother him (some cases are worse than others) there's no need to put him under the knife.
> 
> Mine isn't so terrible. I mean, I hate it, but I deal.
> 
> I was just reading an article about estrogens leaking through BPA and BPA-free products and how, given recent research, both of these products should be banned. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. BPA-free plastics are made in many, many toys, cups, bottles and so on.




I think I read the same article. That's why I'm paranoid to eat from anything plastic or to microwave it since it leaks so bad.


----------



## snake (Mar 14, 2014)

event462 said:


> I think I read the same article. That's why I'm paranoid to eat from anything plastic or to microwave it since it leaks so bad.


One article I read the water in a plastic bottle is ok as long as you don’t heat it past 100 degrees F. Well how hot do you think it gets in the back of a semi- truck leaving Florida?  
It may be different with us adults, we can take more but think about all the plastic we use on the kids from the get go. How about those soft nipples we use for baby bottles and the bags the formula goes into? That’s on day one!


----------



## meat (Mar 14, 2014)

Snake, if it doesn't go away, you're smart to go back, and demand a referral. I agree it's common in males his age, but keep in mind, mine stayed with me until I saved the $ to have the surgery in my early 20's.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 14, 2014)

snake said:


> One article I read the water in a plastic bottle is ok as long as you don’t heat it past 100 degrees F. Well how hot do you think it gets in the back of a semi- truck leaving Florida?
> It may be different with us adults, we can take more but think about all the plastic we use on the kids from the get go. How about those soft nipples we use for baby bottles and the bags the formula goes into? That’s on day one!



Your son's case of gyno likely won't subside in 6months. It may last most of his pubescent years but most will subside if left alone. 

Don't consume yourself with ridding all the plastic from your life. It's about frequency and amplitude. For example, are plastic water bottles your sole source of water? Do you not drink from the tap? Do you not use glass cups at home? If so there's no added benefit by removing all plastic water containers since they make up a very small portion of your water intake.


----------



## shenky (Mar 14, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Your son's case of gyno likely won't subside in 6months. It may last most of his pubescent years but most will subside if left alone.
> 
> Don't consume yourself with ridding all the plastic from your life. It's about frequency and amplitude. For example, are plastic water bottles your sole source of water? Do you not drink from the tap? Do you not use glass cups at home? If so there's no added benefit by removing all plastic water containers since they make up a very small portion of your water intake.



Also I think most water bottles, and gatorade bottles and so forth are made from a different type of plastic than BPA or BPA-Free.  This is straight from the gatorade website:

"Gatorade (like many beverage) bottles are made of PETE plastic (polyethylene terephthalate) (#1) and are NOT recommended for reuse as they will leak the chemical DEHP (Bis(2-ethylhexyl)phthalate), especially when the bottle is damaged."

So it sounds like in so long as you don't reuse them (as far as we know) you're g2g


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 15, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Your son's case of gyno likely won't subside in 6months. It may last most of his pubescent years but most will subside if left alone.
> 
> Don't consume yourself with ridding all the plastic from your life. It's about frequency and amplitude. For example, are plastic water bottles your sole source of water? Do you not drink from the tap? Do you not use glass cups at home? If so there's no added benefit by removing all plastic water containers since they make up a very small portion of your water intake.



True doc, but i studied and even talk to a doctor who researches this subject.........any plastic that is made plyable the chemical they use to make the plastic soft, is the estrogen mimicer.  More plyable, more chemical used.....ex plastic shower curtains.  The steam from a hot shower leeches the curtain. Best option glass or cloth.   Small steps to ensure health wont consume, but it will better the health of you and your family.  Same as removing teflon coated pans........and watching the chemicals and metals in deoderants.  Little everyday things may be little but when the sum of all total is added up...wdll its a big deal.


----------



## snake (Mar 16, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> True doc, but i studied and even talk to a doctor who researches this subject.........any plastic that is made plyable the chemical they use to make the plastic soft, is the estrogen mimicer.  More plyable, more chemical used.....ex plastic shower curtains.  The steam from a hot shower leeches the curtain. Best option glass or cloth.   Small steps to ensure health wont consume, but it will better the health of you and your family.  Same as removing teflon coated pans........and watching the chemicals and metals in deoderants.  Little everyday things may be little but when the sum of all total is added up...wdll its a big deal.



I do see where Doc is coming from; everything in moderation as my Mom would say. But there is a boat load of research on Teflon. I read some place that it would not be used in cookware after a given date. So where there smoke, there's fire.


----------



## JonTheAtheist (Mar 16, 2014)

snake said:


> Well how hot do you think it gets in the back of a semi- truck leaving Florida?



Pretty hot.


----------



## Thetree7856 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ill tell u this from my experience i noticed it when i was 14 doc said it would just go away ...im 24 now and im pretty sure the only way im going to get rid of it is  surgery ...iv used aas with ai and it never got any worse than it was b4 i used  aas ..and my first time was a year ago ...so if it gets worse in a year or so id try to have it taken care of ...because it can have a major impact on self-esteem and ....go doc to doc if u have to ...i wish i could afford the surgery is like 6grand


----------



## snake (Mar 18, 2014)

Thetree7856,

Thanks for your personal opinion. 6K? That is just crazy.


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

Man I wish my parents were as cool as you dude and gave a shit about my Pubertal gyno. I still remember being like "ma what the ****". They just looked at as normal, no doctor visit. 

Now let's fast forward a decade and a half. I now have created a side fund for gyno surgery that costs 6000 dollars. I currently paid 2k off and am hoping I have the other 4k paid by July.  I make good money for my age, but this shit has set me back big time.


----------



## espy (Mar 21, 2014)

Maybe an off topic but

// I just have never seen Japanese boys with this condition. Very rare. But I do hear American guys with this condition often. 
// I noticed American kids are eating dairy and carb heavy meals. Japanese school lunch are often 40~60% vegetables





Maybe Americans are super sensitive to hormonal balances because of their food - I do notice bald guys in older ages a lot as well.


----------



## snake (Mar 22, 2014)

Marly27 said:


> Man I wish my parents were as cool as you dude and gave a shit about my Pubertal gyno. I still remember being like "ma what the ****". They just looked at as normal, no doctor visit.
> 
> Now let's fast forward a decade and a half. I now have created a side fund for gyno surgery that costs 6000 dollars. I currently paid 2k off and am hoping I have the other 4k paid by July.  I make good money for my age, but this shit has set me back big time.



Thanks for the kind words. I'm not the worlds best Dad, but I try my best. It's kind of funny how I would have no knowledge of gyno if I wasn't on a TRT program. 

Sorry to hear about your gyno but good luck with your surgery.


----------

